# 2D Array als Schachbrettmuster ausgeben



## kafeeInsel (30. Nov 2005)

hab ne kleine (blöde)  , frage, ich kriege die Ausgabe irgendwie nicht hin!
wenn ich ein 2 Dimensionales Array ausgeben will, kommt das entweder in einer Zeile oder in einer Spalte , ich will dass es als Schachbrettmuster ausgegeben wird. Also so :
int a[][]=new int[4][5]
-->ausgabe: 
                   0000 (also 4*5)
                   0000
                   0000
                   0000
                   0000


```
int a[][]=new int [4][5];
		for(int i=0;i<a.length;i++)
	System.out.print(i+"\n");
		for(int j=0;j<5j++)
			System.out.print(j);
```


----------



## Ilja (30. Nov 2005)

```
int a[][]=new int [5][4]; // [zeilen][spalten]
for(int i=0;i<a.length;i++) {
    for(int j=0;j<a[i].length;j++) {
        System.out.print(a[i][j] + " ");
    }
    System.out.print("\n");
}
```


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2005)

```
for (int i = 0; i < arr.length; i++) {
			for (int j = 0; j < arr[i].length; j++) {
				System.out.print(arr[i][j]);
			}
			System.out.println();
		}
```


----------



## Guest (30. Nov 2005)

wie .. ???:L , ich habe wohl da was vertauscht...!!
Danke schön !


----------



## bygones (30. Nov 2005)

und noch nachtrag für java5


```
int[][] iii = new int[][]{{1,2,3},{4,5,6},{7,8,9}};
		for(int[] ii : iii) {
			for(int i : ii) {
				System.out.println(i);
			}
		}
```


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2005)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und noch nachtrag für java5
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Und so wird es wieder in einer Spalte ausgegeben, was vermieden werden sollte :roll:  :wink: .


```
int[][] iii = new int[][]{{1,2,3},{4,5,6},{7,8,9}};
		for(int[] ii : iii) {
			for(int i : ii) {
				System.out.print(i);
			}
        System.out.println();
		}
```


----------



## bygones (30. Nov 2005)

oh - hab da was überlesen ^^


----------

